# BioPRYN-can there be false positives?



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

One of my does tested positive, well into the "pregnancy" range on the bioPRYN test back in October. Since then I have wondered if the samples could have gotten mixed (either at the vet's or at the lab) because the doe that got negative results "looks" more pregnant than the one that did test positive.

But neither of my does is showing much in the way of "pregnancy progress" meaning no udder formation I am wondering--how often, if it is possible, for the bioPRYN test to give you a false positive? 

Both of my does are fat as blood ticks since it has gotten colder but nothing in the way of udder development. They should be due the by the end of december--since I took the buck out of the doe pen the very end of July. I am so confused! LOL!! :shrug:


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

Dear, it has happened to my friend before. According to Bio- Tracking all 13 of her does were pregnant but only 2 kidded. No false hope is meant to be given here but it is an answer to your question


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep... i've had LOTS of false postitives as of late and it is really annoying me. :angry: I've contacted Biotracking and the reran samples I questioned and said they were for sure pregnant.. but they went into heat. So I haven't been trusting their results lately like I use to.

PLEASE email them or let them know in some way if their test results are wrong because they aren't going to know something is wrong unless more people speak up. I do believe they think the results are accurate but the last couples times the results have been all over the place. They need to figure out what is going wrong and they wont investigate it without people speaking up.

I've wasted a LOT of money on false tests! :veryangry:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

well this is interesting. I wonder if I should pull blood again and re-send it? *sigh* I read thier page on the accuracy and it sounded as if when there was a false positive it was due to abortion or contamination of the test results only. I know neither of those things happened, but man...I should be seeing def. signs by now..I knew. 

Ugh! to re-do the tests I need to trailer the goats up to my work again to redraw the blood. What a pain! But I suppose that is the only way I will know. I wish there was some "pee on a stick" test for them!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

My blood draws were clean and uncontaminated as well. I will draw a goat one day and have her test preggy, the next time completely negative so it can't be a abortion/absorption or they would test low preg. or open retest.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

well doesnt that beat all :laugh: next time I will know better-just wait! 

UGH!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I've been debating whether to send in blood on some of my does.
I had two does in with a buck in August. Sent blood in in Sept.
One came back preg and one not. The one that came back preg
came in heat and bred when I brought a buck to the farm. Then I
have heard some does can come in heat and breed even when they
are pregnant. So I guess the kidding date will tell the tale. The
test is supposed to clear up all doubt, not cause more doubt. I tease
all my does with the buck twice a day. I'm pretty sure the ones that
have not come in for a long time are bred. If the test said they were
not, what would I do anyway?  I think I am almost done. Just 
waiting on my last two that were bred live cover and I saw covered
when I dropped them off at the buck's house. Hopefully they will have
no interest and I can take this teaser back to his house.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I think you can have a false positive if the doe is having a false pregnancy... but then I would think she would appear pregnant (making udder, etc.) just never kid... I would contact them first and tell them you have two does that should kid in the next 2 weeks if they are pregnant, that one tested as open and one as pregnant but neither are showing any signs and there is no way the buck got out any other time. Like RunAround said if enough people speak up they will have to fix the problem or risk losing a whole bunch of customers.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, if the end of the month comes and no kids then I will contact them, just to let them know. I will also mention I belong to a forum and that this has happened to many others as well. 

If the test was incorrect this time then I will just forego testing in the future. It is alot of work to haul them all to the vet, get a blood draw, mail the samples and then pay the bill--if it is unreliable anyhow it is better to just let nature take it's course. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is frustrating for sure..... you pay to get results ...but... they may be wrong... so unfair..  :hug:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:laugh: lol well in theory lab testing should be an "end all be all", but I guess they have quite a few false positives and vice versa. Who knows, only the end of the month will tell for me, I'm not completely giving up yet!! I do like the Biotracking labs and their customer service has been great to me. I just guess, after reading all of this, that the results were more reliable. If neither of mine are going to kid NO WONDER I have been so confused :laugh: :ROFL: (you gotta laugh rather than be upset!)


----------

